# PICKLE FORK SHOOTER!



## slingshothunter135 (May 3, 2013)

so im not new here I just don't have time to post but any.. how many of you shoot pfs I :imslow: do a lot of the time I want to know about the rest of you!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I shoot a pfs here and there.. Nothing to serious because im not no DGUI, But i shoot alright.

SMS


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

slingshothunter135 said:


> I want to know about the rest of you!


 Isn't that a little personal? Just kidding. :rofl:

I shoot the PFS style here and there to keep improving so that it becomes another "second nature" style of shooting. Though, I still need some improvement on my accuracy with the PFS style.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i do . i want to work my way up to the exclusive TEAM OPFS membership.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, PFS a lot of the time currently. Half of my arsenal are PFS variants.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

All the time here....Team OPFS


----------



## Hunter (May 9, 2013)

I have been shooting the pickle fork for a while now I must say I've became really acurate shooting it. I also have been shooting my other slingshots the same way as I shoot the pickle fork and its really hard to miss targets this way, I just need to practice from a long distace because those bloody pigeons are spooked around were I live.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

i'm new to the PFS style and enjoying its fluidity and accuracy!


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

While I've had a Marksman for a long time, I never really got into slingshot shooting until recently....and it was a PFS that gave me the slingshot bug.

I find the PFS quite intuitive and after getting the turn and tweak down (thanks, Dgui!), I'm having a blast with this thing. I'm no crack shot yet, but I see improvement everyday.

Good stuff.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I do shoot the OPFS which delivers. I confess that I Cheat on occasion and shoot other frames but I Repent and all ways Return to The Original Pickle Fork Shooter.

I too am part of The OPFS Team !

Dgui / pfshooter


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

dgui said:


> I do shoot the OPFS which delivers. I confess that I Cheat on occasion and shoot other frames but I Repent and all ways Return to The Original Pickle Fork Shooter.
> 
> I too am part of The OPFS Team !
> 
> Dgui / pfshooter


I THINK YOU MAY BE THE CAPTAIN OF THE TEAM. IT SEEMS I MAY BE A PICKLEFORK ADDICT MYSELF. A CONDITION IN WHICH THERE SEEMS TO BE NO CURE OR HELP.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Ahh ... recently I also joined the "PFS Club" and I hope soon to become a proud member of the OPFS TEAM !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## slingshothunter135 (May 3, 2013)

how do you become a member of this team I shoot pfs all the time and I want in


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshothunter135 said:


> how do you become a member of this team I shoot pfs all the time and I want in


you dont ask to join, you get chosen. they all get together for a tribal council and which ever person the spirit of the PFS flows to, a shirt will show up in your mail.

.

thats how i imagine it anyways. :king:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

slingshothunter135 said:


> how do you become a member of this team I shoot pfs all the time and I want in


If you say your in your in.

It is easy to make a OPFS and if you want a t T Shirt to represent contact capnjoe or mistercapnjoe on youtube.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturito said:


> Ahh ... recently I also joined the "PFS Club" and I hope soon to become a proud member of the OPFS TEAM !!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Arturo you are Over Qualified. Yea !!!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

The Original OPFS, now there`s a collectors piece for sure....


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I got two T-Shirts for Team OPFS... It's my favorite way to shoot!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

is that one for dress and one for play Perry...


----------

